# Pre machined kits



## Tin Falcon (Feb 22, 2011)

While I was exhibiting at the NEMES show i was approached by a museum director who was looking for information on model steam engine kits. 
She wants to do a hands on program to teach folks of all ages how steam engines work. The museum has triple expansion pumping engines. 
I gave her info on the PM research # 3 engine and Graham Industries engines. 
Any other Ideas? 
I did PM polskifran about info on the one he got at the cabin fever show.

Adults in Boston may be able to afford something like the above kits but need something priced more for kid level. 
Gail what do you thing about you engines as a museum seminar team build?

Tin Falcon


----------



## Cedge (Feb 22, 2011)

www.jensensteamengines.com offers a bit more kid friendly kit, the hobby model #76. Simple hand tools are all that are required for assembly, but be aware it's esbit fuel heated and as such requires appropriate adult supervision.

Steve


----------



## Wrist Pin (Feb 22, 2011)

Tin
Why don't you do the instruction? You have so many simple engines made of Lucite, they would really get the point across.


----------



## GailInNM (Feb 22, 2011)

Tin,
The SC1a engine has been used for a lot of science fair projects and is good for demonstration projects.

It is a Scotch yoke driven piston and the valve is driven by an eccentric directly in a yoke so there are no small linkage parts to contend with and timing simple. It runs well on a small airbrush compressor so no steam is necessary in a classroom environment. 

When run on air, the steam chest cover can be replaced with a clear acrylic cover so the action of the slide valve can been seen.

The other engines in the line are more impressive but I don't think they would work as well for a demonstration engine.  

Gail in NM
http://grahamind.com/SC1Bro.pdf


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 23, 2011)

Wrist Pin :
I may do the grand opening and setup my display. 
I also offered to machines clear cylinder for a PMR #3 if they go that direction. 

Gail thanks for the input . will likely pass the info on to the museum director. 
Tin


----------

